# Fire skink tail



## T2boras (Nov 12, 2019)

My sons 1 year old fire skink has eaten his tail for the third time. This time only one day after he had eaten. We also added a heating pad under the glass tank so am wondering if it could possibly burn him? A good chunk of his tail was missing and about 1/2 inch above that his underside of tail is very red and swollen. It has been 4 days now and is looking worse not better. Any ideas? It has never looked like this when he bit tail off previously.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, welcome.

While we'd love to help, you are very unlikely to find someone knowledgeable on your specific issue here on a dart frog forum. A general herp forum would have members much more experienced with skinks.

Generally speaking, though, if you have a qualified exotics vet in your area, they are the most qualified to deal with reptile health issues. You can find a qualified reptile vet here:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661

Good luck.


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

As you’re aware Skinks love to burrow and will get right on top of the heat pad. Reptiles lack nociceptors to gradual burns. (Think lobster in the pot) You should be able to hold your hand over heat pad without pain. Could also be abscess or cellulitis. Regards David


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What makes you think your skink ate his tail? 

There are other causes for what you have described. These causes are important to consider as they are strong cues to environmental impacts. 

Ischemia, and necrosis w tail falling off, from spotty, insufficient temperature areas, is a common cause of tail, toe loss. It very often goes unnoticed.

OR handling/escape injury. Visibly swollen tissue without a location noted, is a serious presentation..could be anything from a separate injury, to a hemipenes pocket infection - unrelated to the tail loss.

There could be comorbidities, or a couple different problems concurrent. From brief description, no matter what various folks on herp forums might suggest, These are nothing that warm baths or neosporin will help. 

You need to determine your temperatures. This will be valuable to the vet treating for history. If you have a thermometer adhered to the wall - you need to get a thermometer you cn move around, place where the skink Actually Is. You need to put it On The Floor - where the animal actually Is. 

I do not know if you have radiant (light sourced) heat providing the POTZ high end basking spot - but hopefully you will. UTH pads are only a supportive tool , for finessing the gradients of warm zones. They dont suffice as a heat source alone. Not for these guys. 

Supportive, corrective husbandry works in tandem with veterinary diagnostics. Without it, we are shouldering a boulder up a hill.


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

Get some betadine solution and apply to wound


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

How is the skink doing?

The animal you have is capable of living a long time, and gifting your son with an experience that could enrich his appreciation of beauty and Aliveness that he would not otherwise know but for images, it is so different to care for something.

I am emboldened to apologize for the words said, and unsaid, by the vendor of this beautiful lizard to you, and your son.

There is a wonderful opportunity to re frame the expectations that perhaps were promoted in your choice of this animal.

He can be cared for and fully enjoyed in a way that perhaps you weren't explained, as it would take more patience, the relationship would be different, with less "holding" but just as exciting and more rewarding because your son would have the esteem of real skill, ie; You tell him : like a genuine Reptile Keeper.

But first that tail thing and health needs to be worked out. 

Please update if possible.


----------

